# Infinity 55-801 window sash bits



## billsue997 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello, has anyone used these bits for making windows?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

No, but I looked them up and that is a good price for the set. I have a lot of infinity bits and they are good bits.
https://www.infinitytools.com/window-sash-router-bits-4576

Do you have a set?
Herb


----------



## billsue997 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Herb, No I do not have the set as yet. I want to find the right wood for making double hung windows to replace mine that are nearly 70 years old. I will purchase the router bits, and 1/4" flat top blade. Do you have an opinion on what wood to use?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've seen windows made from a variety of woods such as spruce, lodgepole pine, Douglas fir, and red cedar. I believe in older times they were made from white oak and I think I've seen some made from western hemlock too. I had a local friend make some for me out of red cedar that I supplied him and they turned out well and have held up well although cedar is the lightest and least strong of any wood mentioned. I bought some made from pine and I need to rebuild them. 

If you find a good source for window weathering stripping post it as I will have to replace the ones that are on mine and I'm looking for a good source.


----------

